# Elevador de tensión de corriente continua



## sonymax (Jul 9, 2012)

Bueno, conseguí esto por ahí y pensé que le podría servir de ayuda.

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_elevador-voltaje-12VDC-24VDC.asp


  Este circuito es un sencillo elevador de voltaje de 12 VDC a 24 VDC, para ser utilizado en aplicaciones de que no demanden más de 50 mA.

  Para lograrlo se utiliza el circuito integrado 555 configurado como multivibrador astable, dos diodos y 5 capacitores.

  Para obtener la frecuencia a la que trabaja el mutivibrador astable utilizamos la fórmula

f = 1/[0.693 x C x (R1+2xR2)]

R1 = 15K, R2 = 27K, C = 0.01uF

   La onda cuadrara de salida es aproximadamente de 2Khz y se obtiene en la patilla # 3 del circuito integrado.
  Cuando la salida del 555 está en nivel bajo (0 voltios), el capacitor electrolítico de 330uF se carga desde la fuente de 12V a través del diodo D1 hasta obtener este voltaje entre sus terminales.


----------

